# MHF Golf Tournament



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Apologies to the rally co-ordinators if they already arranged such a weekend or if I should have asked first before suggesting it but is there anyone who fancies a weekend around a MHF Golf tournament? 

Does anyone know of a course with a site? 

The ideal location would have a good quality course and a leisure centre to keep the other halfs/families occupied although I am sure the other halfs would want to caddie. Any suggestions (other halfs need not answer) 

(ps re-submitted under the right forum section)


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ferry Meadows CC site in Peterborough has a golf course next door. I don't play golf but would be happy to meet at the 19th hole .... :lol: 

Is set in a country park so has watersports, cycling etc too. .... errr, and lots and lots of ducks and rabbits. Nene Valley Railway is there so you could go for a steam up the track to .... where ever the train goes ... or just kick back and relax.

For the more spend happy, its a 10 min (or less depending on traffic) drive to the town shops, cinema etc.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Wurz, had a quick look at the websites, Ferry meadows site I know is excellant. The golf club next door id Orton Meadows which is linked with Thorpe Woods, also in Peterborough. Ferry Meadows is a caravan club site so if you are not a member of the caravan club there is a £6 extra charge, the normal cost if a weekend in May for example would be £13 for Van per night, to include electricty and 2 adults, children £1.30 extra per night. If we played both courses green fees would be approx £32 to include both rounds.

So £60 for a weekends golf and you get to take the other half away for a glorious weekend as well. Can't be bad.

Any other suggestions


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello




When we were at the Ferry Meadows site last year on our way home from our trip to Lincolnshire & Yorkshire we noticed that the country park almost adjacent to the CC site actually had a rally of some kind in progress within the park so may be worth asking whoever manages it if you could hold a rally there. That would be cheaper than the CC for non CC members Worth a try.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Yay, i believe it is cheaper to stay on the Ferry Meadows campsite rather than the CC club site. 

FM site is next to the lake and is used a lot by the boaters, usually tenters, I have the prices listed somewhere. Actually, if I remember rightly, the site gets quite wet when it rains as it is the same level as the lake and doesn't drain very well, I have seen a few tents floating in the past! 8O tis ok in the summer though  

The rally field is opposite this. Rarely any rallies in it, maybe they only open it to large meets as the only times I have seen vans in it is when they are in the dozens and then mainly caravans. No electric either. 

Usually the field is full of model airplane flyers, archers, dogs, kids, ducks or kite flyers ... tis a field of many uses!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

wurz said:


> Yay, i believe it is cheaper to stay on the Ferry Meadows campsite rather than the CC club site.
> 
> FM site is next to the lake and is used a lot by the boaters, usually tenters, I have the prices listed somewhere. Actually, if I remember rightly, the site gets quite wet when it rains as it is the same level as the lake and doesn't drain very well, I have seen a few tents floating in the past! 8O tis ok in the summer though
> 
> ...


Hello That sounds as if it is the same place we saw. It was by the lake. I dont fancy floating though. The weather was nice hen we were there. There is a huge CarPark for the centre though perhaps out of seasont they might let one part of it be used for hard standing for a rally. Again worth asking.

Motorhomer


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

When we lived in England we played golf at Banbury Golf Centre, running along side the third fairway is Bo Peep Caravan Park. Great course with a good central location as well, close to Junctions 10 and 11 on M40.

Derek


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

They mentioned the rally field. It is available for ten units and over but there are no electric hookups or toilet blocks. Not sure if people would miss them. 

I am off to Spain for a week tonight but will pick up on this thread on return and hopefully get something going.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> They mentioned the rally field. It is available for ten units and over but there are no electric hookups or toilet blocks. Not sure if people would miss them.
> 
> I am off to Spain for a week tonight but will pick up on this thread on return and hopefully get something going.


Hello

We have been on rallies with Mfacts & the Mlist. Sometimes there are no facilities except freshwater & somewhere to dump the loo waste. On one ocasion not even that. Is there freshwater tap & somewhere to dump the loo contents. That may be all that is needed. Obviously if the carpark was used these would not be available there.

Motorhomer.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> They mentioned the rally field. It is available for ten units and over but there are no electric hookups or toilet blocks. Not sure if people would miss them.
> 
> I am off to Spain for a week tonight but will pick up on this thread on return and hopefully get something going.


Actually, there is a public toilet block at the side of the large car park that Motorhomer mentioned, may be closed at night though. The chem disp was behind this for the last rally that I saw there as I was unfortunate enough to pass by when several people were emptying their loos!! 

I really don't think that they would consider shutting down part of the large carparks for a rally as there is not really an 'off' season for ferry meadows, the whole of peterborough descends upon it with their dogs at the slightest hint of sunshine! Car park is full most weekends (the one near the watersports centre) .. and the other carparks up near the FM reception are all regularly used. That said, you can but ask!

There have been a lot of problems with travellers setting up around Peterborough on any bit of waste ground, driveway, field, embankment, car park, front lawn, showground, layby etc going so the big carpark is locked at night by shutting down the access road to it and has been for as long as I can remember, not sure about the other ones though.

Next time i'm at FM I can pick up a leaflet for prices if you want, can't seem to find a comprehensive list on the web and I have no idea where my list is, probably in storage somewhere.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds a golf rally might be popular, how do you get it listed as a rally


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi artona,

Will pm you.........


----------

